# Spanish thought he was a speck



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Was fishing the shallows near the ranger station at Pickens when this guy took my Mirrodean. The Mirrodean doesn't look too good anymore after a good chewing by this Spanish. Slow day for the most part. Plenty of little catfish liked the Mirrodean today.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Which mirro did you use? The floater , sinker , or suspension? And were you slow reeling with light jerks? I had just bought a floater to top water wish and trying to figure out how to use it correctly , haven't had much luck.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

I personally like the silver body with chartreuse back, suspending version. I fish them slooooowwww. twitch pause.....twitch twitch paaauuuusssssseee, etc . To me its the best trout lure I've ever used.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

nice! I caught a big one on a mirro too!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice good sized spanish. Thanks for the tip on the lure and it's color. :thumbsup:


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

*tryin not to derail thread*



New2ThaSport said:


> Which mirro did you use? The floater , sinker , or suspension? And were you slow reeling with light jerks? I had just bought a floater to top water wish and trying to figure out how to use it correctly , haven't had much luck.


Newtothasport, Check out youtube, search walk the dog topwater. plenty there. Not familiar w/ Mirrorlure floaters, but they make top dog, top dog jr and top pup, which are all walk the dog lures


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Mac1109 said:


> Newtothasport, Check out youtube, search walk the dog topwater. plenty there. Not familiar w/ Mirrorlure floaters, but they make top dog, top dog jr and top pup, which are all walk the dog lures


Spanish love the M17's I've aready lost one this year to a Spanish while trout fishing... If you want to target them (Spanish) put the M17 on a wire leader and put a spoon out on another rod and troll em :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Pet you thought you had one nice trout when that baby hit.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah, he took a pretty good run right off.


----------

